# Scans bearbeiten ...



## ThaDarkMan (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem: Für eine Bewerbung möchte ich mein Zeugnis einscannen und letztendlich ein PDF daraus erstellen. Leider habe ich keinerlei Erfahrungen, was Scannen angeht.

Also ich habe mein Zeugnis mit Scanwise (AGFA) mit der Option Graustufen und 500dpi eingescannt. Das Ergebnis lässt sich swoeit sehen, das erste Problem hierbei ist nur, dass ich jetzt ein TIFF Bild habe das knapp 25 MB groß ist.

Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten mit PS7.0.1 um, damit ich daraus ein möglichst kleines PDF machen kann, dass qualitativ gleichwertig zum TIFF Image ist. Vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen, was zu tun ist. Es sollte später natürlich DINA4 sein.

Danke für Eure Hilfe im voraus.

mfg Chris


----------



## goela (9. Februar 2004)

Warum scannst Du es nicht gleich in B/W und in nur mit 150dpi? Dann wird es von vorn herein kleiner!


----------



## subzero (9. Februar 2004)

Wenn du in Photoshop, dein Bild über den Scanner importierst, und es einfach (unter Speichern unter) als *.pdf speicherst, kannst du die Qualität runtersetzen, je geringer die Qual. desto geringer die Dateigröße.

Dann kannste noch beim Scannen einige Einstellungen machen, einmal die DPI Zahl niedrig halten, oder das Bild verkleinern (von der größe in px bzw. cm her).

Das wären so meine ersten Ansätze..


----------

